# Liter Pan --does this look like a good one?



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Nordic-Ware-Q ... t/14913035
The above is a link to a pan I am thinking about using as a liter pan for Mary Harly-Chip Poppins. Will this work?

It's 13x9x1


----------



## alsohere (Dec 26, 2011)

or this one: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Homes- ... n/14892499

18x12x1.08

I don't know what it is made out of.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Either will be fine. The first one doesn't have the big handles so might be easier for them to step over, plus doesn't look as much like a cookie sheet.


----------

